# PLEASE HELP! DROID X ON 2.3.4 GB 4.5.621 AND NEED HELP WITH ROOT



## ryan9612 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi, i just recently recieved my Droid X and it Came with the OTA 2.3.4 gb 4.5.621 and im trying to root it so i can download roms and remove bloatware. can some please give me the eastiest way to do so?! Because i looked everywhere and its either it cant be done or i have to go through steps that are extremely difficult and im just your standard android user. If anyone can help it will be greatly apreciated!


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

There is this: [Root] Droid X root method for 2.3.4/ 4.5.621 (does not require Milestone SBF). Oh yeah, there's also this sticky too: IMPORTANT Information Regarding .621 System Update!.


----------

